# 07-08 Recall



## 08sentra (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey, 

I thought I would let everyone know, you will probably get a letter from Nissan about a recall issue with the brake master cylinder if your car is affected. 

I just noticed a couple days ago that on acceleration a brake light would come on the dash like my e-brake is engaged, but it is not. I looked up the issue in online forums first, then I called the dealer and they were aware of the issue and told me to bring it in. If anyone else is getting this they should take it to thier dealer, it could cause big problems if not fixed.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

We've done plenty of the MC recalls already. Takes about a 1 hr. to complete. 
An appointment MUST be made though...


----------



## Zunk (Aug 8, 2008)

I've had my brake dashboard light come on before, but just turned out to be low brake fluid. But thanks for the heads up.


----------

